# brazo robot 5 ejes discriminador



## valero25 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hola a todos
propongo este tema, para ver si alguien me puede orientar sobre como puedo hacer para discriminar piezas segun tamaño, material, o color, weno solo pido una orientacion, o alguna referencia de algun sensor. La señal seria recibida por un pic y este haria actuar al brazo robot.
gracias a todos y un cordial saludo

por cierto tengo un circuito de un detector de metales, pero para diferenciar materiales no seria mejor con un sensor capacitivo en vez de con un inductivo???


----------



## ETTORE (Oct 20, 2011)

para hacer un robot de cualquier material, ya sea metal, plastico pvc o cintra, debes usar un driver para servomotores, lo puedes hacer con el PIC16F84, pero conectado via serial, si tu maestro no toma en cuenta eso, puedes comprar una comercial via usb, y claro, un software que controle los servos, si quieres el diagrama del driver para servos te lo paso, y para detectar metales seria con un sensor inductivo, pero para que lo vas a ocupar?, para el brazo robótico, que detecte metales, o para una simulacion de banda transportadora para seleccionar materiales y clasificarlos?

Ah y para discriminar piezas seria por vision artificial, pero tendrias que estar bien documentado y saber programación


----------



## valero25 (Oct 20, 2011)

hola ettore primero darte las gracias,
segundo el tema de los drivers para servomotor es imprescindible hacer uso de ellos aunque la programacion de ellos sea a traves de PWM? si es asi agradeceria el diagrama
y tercero a mi el profesor me exige que el brazo robot coja una pieza este la lleve a un sitio donde sensorice y despues clasificarlo segun color material o tamaño( dijo que esto era lo principal pero si queria añadirle mas cosas que lo hiciera)
y respecto a la vision artificial suena a muy caro y exigen que sea viablemente economico.
Ahora mismo me interesa mas dedicarme a la parte analogica (sensores) si pudieras darme alguna idea o referencia....
muchas gracias y un cordial saludo


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 22, 2011)

Hola colega Valero25 en hora buena lo que necesitas es un sensor cromático para identificar los colores,  como ya sabemos algo muy básico la luz está compuesta de ondas de diferentes frecuencias y por superposición de colores, el sensor básicamente estaría diseñado por un haz de luz blanca led, cuando se topa con el objeto en este caso uno de color, la luz es reflejada de un rango espectral visible a un foto sensor, así como de manera muy similar de un diodo infrarrojo el cual funciona con el color negro o monocromático, muy utilizado en Robots Rastreadores así mismo el haz  llega al sensor receptor compuesto de 3 foto sensores calibrados a cierta frecuencia espectral,  la cual  reciben la intensidad de luz según su espectro de onda, que luego es dividido por un cabezal de fibra óptica para separar cada color  ROJO VERDE Y AZUL (RGB ) y  para cada  rango, luego es almacenada esta longitud en 3 canales con un multiplexor para los 7 colores básicos combinados del RBG, luego  es  registrada por un microprocesador que cada vez que se tope con algún objeto de so dicho color se dispara el canal registrado con el color reconocido con anterioridad, espero que te sea útil la información y como tu lo has dicho solo pides una orientación acerca del tema, es algo complejo pero siempre hay una manera de hacerlo mucho mas simple sin tanto conocimiento he inclusive sin utilizar Microcontroladores y Microprocesadores, y bueno para el detector de los diferentes metales, la sonda debe estar compuesta por sensores capacitivos,  así es tienes toda la razón es mejor el capacitivo el cual es capaz de detectar cualquier material el cual están hechos de un oscilador RC y los objetos actúan como condensadores el cual el sensor puede detectar si este es metálico o no metálico u otro tipo de metal detectado  la variación capacitiva, sensor inductivo sirve para detectar también ciertos metales como por descarte variando su blindaje para cobre, aluminio, bronce y acero, espero que te sea útil y cualquier cosilla o duda me la comentas vale, he cacharreado con muchos sensores y  los muchos de los sensores que hecho los hago con un peke transistor que viene encapsulado en los Mic, ese peke transistor es una pasada, he hecho que detecte casi de todo  como corrientes eléctricas, corrientes estáticas, sensor de proximidad, de presión, sensor muscular para mover motores a diferente velocidad, opturadores Roboticos, sensores de temperatura, sensores especialmente para pekes Robots, llevo 3 años sacandole provecho a este peke y la verdad es algo innovador y aun bajo coste porque un sensor de proximidad es bien cariñoso jejeje,  en fin es una maravilla y  lo descubrí accidentalmente y lo he venido trabajando y haciendo muchos prototipos y sondas desde hace mucho tiempo para mi gran pasion la Robótica aparte de los Power Amplifier jejeje, bueno colega soy nuevo en la comunidad y estamos en contacto vale.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2011)

_"Perplejo me hallo"_. ¿Que es lo que estás estudiando si puede saberse?

Lo digo porque el control "decente" de un brazo robótico no es un chiste. Primero debería de tener 6 grados de libertad o no puedes garantizar una aproximación correcta a la pieza en cualquier situación, después se hace la cinemática directa e inversa, después la dinámica directa e inversa, (Denavit-Hartenberg, matrices de transformación, Matriz jacobiana, walker-orin, etc) y luego "ya si eso" uno empieza a pensar en drivers de motores paso a paso (que en robótica raramente se usan), pic o poc etc.
Por otro lado ese brazo que tienes seguramente se usará por comandos de puerto paralelo, yo también tengo uno para jugar de 5 grados de libertad que va así, los drivers etc ya están puestos y van "como van", según mi definición funcionan "regumal". Averigua ese dato primero.

Para la detección, pues la visión artificial es compleja, MUY compleja, me da mucha risa pensar en un pic para ello, hace falta un PC y uno Gordo-gordo-muy gordo
Lo que se suele hacer en estos casos (supuestamente didácticos) es poner un sensor inductivo y otro capacitivo para saber "maoméno" de que está hecha la pieza. Para el color pues podrías ir iluminando alternativamente con tres leds R,G,B y ver que es lo que se refleja y que es lo que no, obviando si brilla y un largo etc.


PD. En 4º de ingeniería industrial en la asignatura "Control de robots y sistemas sensoriales" mas o menos vimos la teoría de todo eso pero ni por asomo se propuso montarlo y que funcione. Usabamos robots y sistemas de visión "de verdad" y hacerlos funcionar ya tenía bastante "guasa", así que diseñar el control "con un pic"....


----------



## valero25 (Oct 23, 2011)

hola a todos,
para empezar contestare al colega akashi para que me informe mas acerca de ese transistor encapsulado en los mic, mi principal duda es en que micros biene (alguna referencia) y la otra cosa que queria comentarte es acerca del detector rgb porque encontre un circuito que se basa en tres ldr de diferente color(RGB) y despues hay una serie de diferentes diodos de todos los colores del arcoiris (me gustaria mostrartelo para ver si tu entiendes su funcionamiento.
pd: perdona otra pregunta es mas bien para que me aconsejes con un solo sensor capacitivo seria imposible diferenciar los diferentes materiales verdad? seria mejor hacer varias etapas calibradas a las diferentes cargas electricas(es que no entiendo bien la manera para que el pic detecte el rango de capacidades).
un cordial saludo  y te agradezco muchisimo que me orientes acerca del tema.

Ahora respondere al colega scooter que me sabe mal decirle que tengo k hacer esto como proyecto final de un CFGS en desarrollo de productos electronicos, comentarte que algo e leido de las matrices jacobianas y demas pero pienso que el profesor no sera capaz de exigirme algo que no siquiera e cursado ademas decirte que los motores son servos y que con un pic y haciendo una modulacion de pulsos con el se pueden manejar los motores con un pic, aunquesi ya voy liado donde tengo mas dudas es en las etapas sensoriales.... aun no se como puedo detectar tamaño weno espero que me puedas ayudar o a cualquier persona que sepa del tema ya sabe estoy a abierto a cualquier tipo de consejo
un cordial saludo y gracias por tu ayuda scooter ciaoooo


----------



## AKASHI (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola Colega Valero25, con gusto aquí os envió el Mic encapsulado, se retira su blindaje de aluminio y se extrae el transistor, el pin que recibe las ondas sonoras a través  de una fina membrana lo acoplo a un operacional para amplificar la señal, pero para que funcione como sonda se necesitan 2, 1 para que reciba señales físicas mas no sonoras y otro para que trabaje como separador de estas mismas señales, Yo al principio no llegue a creer que ese peke transistor fuese tan potente con tan solo configurarlo de muchas maneras se puede diseñar multisensores el cual uno de ellos es un fascinante detector de proximidad de objetos, para darles autonomía a los Robots o en tu caso un brazo Robótico,  hacer un sensor de alto rango me cuesta 1€ y lo que se trata es de hacer algo a bajo coste.
Claro sube al Foro el sensor LDR con  los RBG son excelentes detectores, Yo ya hace un tiempo hice uno similar, funcionaba así cada uno se encendía a una secuencia triangular, hacia  3 destellos por cada RBG hacia el objeto y se reflejaba  al LDR conectado a 3 IC oscillator Clock que detectaba  la variante del voltaje por cada canal, y así poder  saber cual color alumbra a cierta intensidad reflejándose mas a un objeto de color y poder determinar el color, un sensor RGB solo detecta sus 3 colores primarios pero con un  multiplexor digital multiplica la gama de colores combinándolos  entre si.
Si así es  mejor tener por lo menos 3 sensores capacitivos básicos, para diferentes materiales, hay varias maneras de poder hacer el circuito para que identifique los objetos como si fuesen condensadores y así detectar su variante capacitiva teniendo en cuenta la dieléctrica de los materiales, el sensor es un oscilador el cual debe tener una etapa que amplifique su señal, una que la separe, otra que la compare, y un método muy simple es con compuertas, si lo haces con un PIC debes programarlo eficientemente en el rango de capacitivo, es pocas palabras es como construir un capacimetro a partir de un PIC con multi dieléctricas.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2011)

Se suelen poner un sensor capacitivo y otro inductivo, el capacitivo va siempre y el inductivo solo si es metálico, eso es lo que suelen hacer las maquetas didacticas de festo, por ejemplo.
Para el color sería ir iluminando y en el receptor poner un trigger con operacional en el receptor, o bien leerlo en una entrada analógica.
Para el brazo, el control simple suele ser memorizar una secuencia que se graba "a mano" y listo.
Para ello podrías ponerle al pic 10 botones o 5 botones y una tecla + y otra - e ir moviendo a tu gusto paso a paso mientras grabas que es lo que has hecho. Quizás también sean útiles un par de joystiks digitales o algo así.
Por ejemplo, se toma la pieza en la posición c1,c2,c3,c4 abriendo y cerrando la pinza c5 y se mueve por decir algo a c1+100 c2-50... etc  (siendo cX la coordenada de cada motor), si es la pieza de tipo A y a los offsets que sean si es de tipo b. Luego se resta lo que se sumó y se supone que el brazo ha vuelto a su sitio (solo se supone, sin un encoder que cierre el lazo no puedes saber que pasó)


----------



## valero25 (Oct 24, 2011)

hola otra vez  primero respondere a scooter
Primero decir que el brazo tiene que ir solo es decir sin joysticks es solo hacer pruevas hasta llegar a controlar el servo y programar cada movimiento o por lo menos es lo que me han explicado vamos que no hare calculos sobre esto( aunque una vez con basic stamp hicimos algo parecido) y lo otro que queria comentarte es hacerca del sensor inductivo y el capacitivo, que detectarias con el capacitivo es que no solo busco diferenciar metales.
gracias y espero tu pronta respuesta.

ahora contestare a akashi
vamos a ver me tienes k dar la referencia del mic o pasarme el pdf(datasheet) del mismo porque por mic no lo encuentro  ademas de como utilizarlo y respecto a los sensores capacitivos me tienes que explicar algo mas hacerca de esto porrque voy un poco pez en este tema.
PD: gracias por toda la info que me estas dando es de gran ayuda sobre todo la del sensor rgb

perdoname akashi rectifico por que el circuito rgb que tengo detecta luz nadamas y la verdad es que me lia el asunto dices que conectaste 3 ldr  a 3 ic oscilador clock( un circ. con 555 serviria??) otra cosa como puedo saber la frecuencia que genera el reflejo de la luz de cada objeto, y la ultima cosa a parte de los ldr conctaste imagino un led verdad?? espero que me ayudes eres de gran ayuda


----------



## ETTORE (Oct 25, 2011)

Por lo que veo dices que el robot debe ser autonomo, detecte colores, y clasifique materiales, y que no sea costoso, mmmm, y de los sensores, tendras algun documento o un datasheet que demuestre su funcionamiento o algun video, que pruebas has hecho al respecto?, Por el control de servos tengo uno, pero un compañero lo modifico sin usar el puerto serial, solo le puso instrucciones al pic para que mueva los servomotores, el diseño original esta en esta web http://www.roboticapy.com , ahi viene su diagrama, el software (Claro tener puerto serial para probarlo y windows xp, porque en 7 no me funciono, o al menos que tengas un puerto serial en 7), y el hex, y claro puedes editar el software en Visual Basic, yo hice uno y claro solo fue para la materia de robotica, me sirvio, aunque si el inge me paso con 70, no quiso ponerme el 100 que por el modelado matematico, claro no es mi fuerte, pero lo hice a diferencia de otros que compraron el robot de steren y le adaptaron un control pid con operacionales, que tambien incluyo en mi galeria de videos, solo busca scara g3 en youtube, no puedo entrar porque estoy en el trabajo, jejej, bueno que estes bien y exito en tu proyecto.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 25, 2011)

Lo que yo decía de los pulsadores/joystik es para moverlo a mano en "modo grabación", luego el sistema lo repite automáticamente repitiendo el mismo número de saltos. Si no lo haces así, los cálculos son las matrices homogéneas o la locura si lo haces por libre.
Los sensores comerciales que conozco dan "hay" "no hay", no conozco que den señales analógicas ni cosas así, la pega es que la señal analógica variará mucho según la posición etc.


----------



## valero25 (Oct 25, 2011)

amigo sscooter si yo el problema que tengo es eso del modo grabar con que pic es que yo no tengo ningun tipo de entrenador ni nada que me detecte y me guarde el movimiento no obstante mañana hablare con el professor acerca de las matrices y demas pero creo que es algo al tanteo por lo menos en ensamblador porque sino morire y acerca de los sensorers para los demas he encontrado creo para el rgb una manera para orientarme que es con un trs17xx (que es un led y un ldr juntos), con un adc que me cambie la señal analogica a digital y atraves de un pic inter pretar la salida pero bueno todo queda en una idea.
un cordial saludo y espero que me respondais
pd: gracias a todos por vuestro interes


----------



## elprofetellez (Oct 25, 2011)

Puedes utilizar servos o puedes hacer tus propios servos con motorreductores y potenciometros. los elementos de sensado puede ser un infrarrojo configurado en digital para detectar cuando un objeto está frente al brazo y uno mas configurado en analógico con un umbral seleccionado para determinar dos colores; por lo demás es rutina del PIC; puedes leer priimero la posicion de cada articulacion hasta donde lo requieras e incluso verla en un LCD, y despues ya se las das como referencia para que siempre se mueva solo a donde y como tú quieras.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=MX&v=gNcIawzCBNk


----------



## ARENITA (Oct 25, 2011)

valero25 dijo:


> amigo sscooter si yo el problema que tengo es eso del modo grabar con que pic es que yo no tengo ningun tipo de entrenador ni nada que me detecte y me guarde el movimiento no obstante mañana hablare con el professor acerca de las matrices y demas pero creo que es algo al tanteo por lo menos en ensamblador porque sino morire y acerca de los sensorers para los demas he encontrado creo para el rgb una manera para orientarme que es con un trs17xx (que es un led y un ldr juntos), con un adc que me cambie la señal analogica a digital y atraves de un pic inter pretar la salida pero bueno todo queda en una idea.
> un cordial saludo y espero que me respondais
> pd: gracias a todos por vuestro interes



Mira aqui depronto te sirva algo
Es super facil hacerlo,  le sacas el sensor de un mouse le colocas un led Rojo, uno verde y uno azul, pero le pones un filtro como el de los controles remoto y luego lo conectas como en el diagrama y listo.

Pero si quieres algo mas complejo checa esto
http://sites.google.com/site/vilorei/arduino/07--i2c-colour-sensor-with-arduino-tx-c-connection/07e--more-pictures
http://wiki.bildr.org/index.php/ADJD-S371_Color_Sensor


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2011)

Ya supongo que no tienes un entrenador, pero en el montaje definitivo el "mando manual de entrenamiento" debería de estar disponible ya que lo contrario es una locura. El posicionamiento "inteligente" con cámaras, sensores etc es una "tonterida gorda" pretender hacerlo con un pic y tres sensores IR. Para posicionamientos dinámicos se necesita un i7 o dos, no es coña. Los robots suelen funcionar en entorno conocido, en entorno cambiante es una locura siquiera nombrarlo.


----------



## ETTORE (Oct 26, 2011)

Para grabar movimientos con pic, es con este sistema, checalo, viene completo, al igual de lo que te mencione checa los links:

www.hvlabs.com verifica la secccion ollys servo controller (la version mas nueva), incluso el la esta vendiendo, ocupa 3 diferentes pics

www.roboticapy.com


----------



## valero25 (Oct 26, 2011)

hola me gustaria preguntarle a arenita que colgo un par de videos y n circuito si sabria decirme la referencia del sensor del circuito y despues me gustaria decirle a la gente que me habla de los servo y demas que la intencion es dedicarle mas tiempo pero mas adelante y decirle a  scooter que no hace falta un proccesador tan grande porque lo que tengo que hacer es casi un juguete y la aceleracion y posicionde ellos ira regulada en un programa de ensamblador a traves de pwm. 
PD:tambien me gustaria haablar de las etapas con sensores capacitativos para deteccion de materiales y si alguien sabe una manera para distinguir tamaño que postee algo
gracias y un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## ARENITA (Oct 27, 2011)

valero25 dijo:


> hola me gustaria preguntarle a arenita que colgo un par de videos y n circuito si sabria decirme la referencia del sensor del circuito y despues me gustaria decirle a la gente que me habla de los servo y demas que la intencion es dedicarle mas tiempo pero mas adelante y decirle a  scooter que no hace falta un proccesador tan grande porque lo que tengo que hacer es casi un juguete y la aceleracion y posicionde ellos ira regulada en un programa de ensamblador a traves de pwm.
> PD:tambien me gustaria haablar de las etapas con sensores capacitativos para deteccion de materiales y si alguien sabe una manera para distinguir tamaño que postee algo
> gracias y un cordial saludo a todos



Hola si ya te paso el dato del sensor, hice 3 sensores 1 con el sensor que te envio, el otro fue de lo mas simple, el segundo fue con un sensor de un mouse y el 3 sensor lo fabrique asi puse 3 LDR o fotoceldas formando un triangulo igual que en el sensor que esta en la imagen pero ese ya es mas Micro, al lado de cada LDR le puse un led rojo brillante, azul brillante y verde brillante, las LDR las puse en paralelo pero antes de conectarce entre ellas le puse una microresistencia, pero como no sabia cual me daria el voltaje exacto o como encontrarlas para que se funcionara, decidi colocarle en serie a cada LDR un led de cada color de los que antes mencione, y el filamento del led medio esa microresistencia que buscaba y al reflejarce el color la LDR que tenia el led en serie de ese mismo color se accionaria y asi fue simple pero efectivo

SENSOR RBG ADJD-S371-QR999











SENSOR RBG HDJD-S822-QR999 

Aqui puedes comprarlo es buenisimo a mi me costo 8€ bueno ya estan a 10€
Tambien esta el Technical Data Sheet en PDF
http://es.farnell.com/avago-technologies/hdjd-s822-qr999/sensor-rgb/dp/1618709

Si yo si se como se detecta el tamaño en los objetos
con un sensor capasitivo o infrarojo de proximidad el cual detecta masa, tamaño y distancia
Yo estoy en la Asociación de Robótica y Domótica de España: Inscribete y encontraras todo


----------



## valero25 (Oct 27, 2011)

buenas arenita
te explico la parte sensor basico lo tengo bien entendido ya el problema es que el profesor me a comuunicado hoy que de tres colores seria demasiado simple asi que tengo que ampliar el tema es decir que detecte mas colores y me ha dicho que con los tres leds rgb y un fototransistor analice la salida que variara segun el color tb me dijo que lo interpretara con una entrada analogica de un pin asi que me queda un camino largo y tendido con este tema agradezco tu ayuda y tb decirte que el sensor k me dices en la web de farnell cuesta 3,40€
un cordial saludo y si tienes alguna idea mas te lo agradecere


----------



## ARENITA (Oct 28, 2011)

valero25 dijo:


> buenas arenita
> te explico la parte sensor basico lo tengo bien entendido ya el problema es que el profesor me a comuunicado hoy que de tres colores seria demasiado simple asi que tengo que ampliar el tema es decir que detecte mas colores y me ha dicho que con los tres leds rgb y un fototransistor analice la salida que variara segun el color tb me dijo que lo interpretara con una entrada analogica de un pin asi que me queda un camino largo y tendido con este tema agradezco tu ayuda y tb decirte que el sensor k me dices en la web de farnell cuesta 3,40€
> un cordial saludo y si tienes alguna idea mas te lo agradecere



Vale mira si lo que quieres es que lea mas colores aqui te dejo el sensor PICAXElei todos los comentarios del foro y todos hablan de otras cosas menos de lo que necesitasel unico que hablo de sensores de varios colores fue el chaval akshipor lo que dice tiene mucho conocimiento sobre ello y mas que habla sobre proyectar una luz blanca y que de ahi se deriba los colores como si fuese un prisma tiene muxa razon, porque creo que al poner un objeto de color frente a la luz blanca y al tener el arcoiris, cuando se refleje la luz el arcoiris se vuelve de ese color que detecta preguntale haber si te ayuda, lo unico que se es lo que te envie y lo ultimo que tengo es el sensor Picaxe no sabria como mas reconocer colores, hay mas claro esta pero no se mas sobre ello


----------



## valero25 (Oct 30, 2011)

buenas arenita espero y deseo que vuelva a aparecer akashi para que me explique algo masy a ti darte las gracias porque sabes bastante mas que yo del tema lo que pasa es que el picaxe este tiene pinta de ser cariñoso verdad?? por cierto siento no haver respuesto antes pero es que he estado desconectao...

si averiguo algo mas lo pondre a ver que os parece 
un cordial saludo y gracias!!!


----------



## ARENITA (Oct 31, 2011)

valero25 dijo:


> buenas arenita espero y deseo que vuelva a aparecer akashi para que me explique algo masy a ti darte las gracias porque sabes bastante mas que yo del tema lo que pasa es que el picaxe este tiene pinta de ser cariñoso verdad?? por cierto siento no haver respuesto antes pero es que he estado desconectao...
> 
> si averiguo algo mas lo pondre a ver que os parece
> un cordial saludo y gracias!!!



Q tal valero por lo que dices desaparecioyo si creo que ese xaval te puede ayudar muxo, se ve que sabe muxo del tema ps buscalo x la inter ese nombre no es comun y quien quita q des con el xaval gracias pero ps no se muxo lo que sep es mas hacia la industria sip ese es bien cariñocito busca debe haber alguno muy facil de hacer y no tan cariñoso, vale coloca lo q averigues y lo xecamos q tal mola, hata luego


----------

